# How far from Swamphouse to Quintette??



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone know the actual distance from the Swamphouse to Quintette bridge. I launched my dad's john boat this weekend and ran up to the bridge and back and was just wondering how far I went. I am interested in the distance including all the curves not just a straight line distance on a map.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

9.5 as a crow flies.. add another 2 or 3 for all the bends and turns..


----------

